
Europe's most entrepreneurial country? It's not the one you might expect - open-source-ux
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/03/europes-most-entrepreneurial-country/
======
MrQuincle
The smaller and​ greater than signs in figure 4 are really confusing me.

